# 99211 plus admin code plus vaccine code



## MnTwins29 (Sep 9, 2010)

Sorry - having CRS disease today, and not sure where to look this up.  If a visit is coded at 99211 (correct - no MD, other specs met), should the admin and vaccine/toxoid codes be added as well, if appropriate?  Thanks.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Sep 9, 2010)

If the patient came in for the sole purpose of immunizations you cannot code 99211.  You can only code the immunization(s) and administration(s).


----------



## MnTwins29 (Sep 9, 2010)

Okay, thanks.  That is what I thought - if it was only a visit without the vaccines, then the documentation supported 99211, but it was for a vaccination.  Like I said, today I have CRS - don't think they have a code for that yet!


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Sep 10, 2010)

What is CRS anyway?  I might have it too!


----------



## Pam Brooks (Sep 10, 2010)

Can't remember S#!T.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Sep 10, 2010)

LOL!!  I do have that!!


----------

